# installing chandelier



## honey-do (Sep 24, 2005)

How do you know how much weight your ceiling will support?  We just got done redecorating the dining room.  You name it, we did it, floor, textured paint, new dining room suit, etc..  Now my wife wants a chandelier.  The one she picked out will be quite heavy.  How do I know if the ceiling will support it?


----------



## Bill (Sep 25, 2005)

if you hang it from a cieling joist you probably don't have to worry.  if you try to hang it from the sheetrock.... don't walk under it.. ever.


----------



## honey-do (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not much on the actual structural make-up.  The joist would be the wood beam that's exposed when you take down the ceiling fan, correct?  The ceiling fan mount is screwed into a wood beam, is that the joist?  I'm learning as I go, so please be patient with me.  Right now you could say I'm getting a real crash course, my wife has the home makeover bug, lol!


----------



## Bill (Oct 11, 2005)

If that is a wood beam supported at each end you probably do not have to worry about the weight of any light fixture.  some beams are only decoration and are not supported very well.  if it seems loose be careful.


----------



## sonofthesoil (Oct 14, 2005)

NEVER install a chandelier yourself unless you are sure of what you are doing, both with the wiring and the weight on the ceiling - pay the money to get a handyman if you have any uncertainty about anything that can fall on you, electrocute you, or burn your house down.


----------



## FirTrader (Oct 14, 2005)

The best way to do this properly is to put a piece of wood between the ceiling joists, (connected with screws) and then you can screw the box for the chandelier (same for ceiling fans) right to it.

  Sonof is right - this isn't a job for someone who doesn't know what they are doing.  My wife is constantly hanging things from the drywall, and when they hit me in the head I get a little choked.  A big light fixture, well, you just plain old need to have that in something real solid, and no room for error.


----------



## john rivers (Nov 11, 2005)

honey-do said:
			
		

> I'm not much on the actual structural make-up.  The joist would be the wood beam that's exposed when you take down the ceiling fan, correct?  The ceiling fan mount is screwed into a wood beam, is that the joist?  I'm learning as I go, so please be patient with me.  Right now you could say I'm getting a real crash course, my wife has the home makeover bug, lol!


that would be the beam, it will support the light


----------



## 2pyrs (Nov 11, 2005)

Lefluer Deluxe ceiling Madallion

1-1/2" Ceiling Fan/Heavy Fixture Installation Brace and Box

I would check the weight of the chandelier should be on the box or ask the dealer you buy from.
 Ceiling fan mount might not be strong enough to support your new system. 
The wood you are seeing could be joints or like in the old days we took short cut by paralleling two 2x4s. The problem I have is they dont hold screws well for heavy objects and the wood could crack. It all depends on who and how they made the brace. If you want to be safe I would open the ceiling up and install the correct unit to carry the weight. 
Thats just how I would do it but there are other ways that may be cheaper but keep in mind what you spent for the light and what could happen if it came down.
You get what you paid for in the end.

                                          2pyrs


----------



## HandyMac (Nov 15, 2005)

Ceiling fans and chandeliers should be hung using a metal junction box which should be fastened to a wood brace installed between two ceiling rafters---or a metal box fastened to a ceiling rafter.

This box will only be accessed by removing the fan/chandelier. Very often builders install lights and use a plastic box, which is NOT designed to support fans/heavy light fixtures.

Installing the correct box in the correct manner may require accessing the location from the attic, or cutting out enough sheetrock to properly install the box from the room if the rafters/floor joists(for locations with rooms above).

The wiring is a bit more simple, black wire connected to black wire, white to white, and copper/green to copper/green. Most fans with a light kit have a blue wire also connected to the black wire to power the fan independently of bthe light.

This procedure is explained more completely and with pictures in many of the books sold in home improvement stores.


----------



## hornetd (Nov 17, 2005)

```
http://www.lampsplus.com/products/Ceiling-Fans/82303
```
 Is a type of brace for fans and heavy fixtures such as chandeliers that can be installed through the ceiling hole were the existing box was.  If the existing box was mounted directly to a would structural member then you can just replace it with a box that is appropriate for heavy fixtures.  I hope that helps.  
--
Tom Horne, Electrician


----------

